# What am I?



## khope (Sep 13, 2011)

Found him in a used viv i recently bought - no idea he was in there or what he is. I posted on another forum to be told he was a clown frog (sure he's not) and another said an Afrixalus . Can anyone else confirm what he is please?


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

looks like a very hungry brazilian milk frog Amphibian Care >> Amazon Milk Frog (Trachycephalus resinifictrix) Care
Larry


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would guess an hourglass tree frog (Dendropsophus ebraccatus) in need of a good meal.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a very neglected and very hungry Leptopelis Vermiculatus, aka African Big Eyed Tree Frog.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm with Zach on this one.. I have significant doubts that it is either a Leptopelis or Trachycephalus....

Ed


----------

